# Monitor hat Grauschleier



## mrmurphy007 (24. November 2017)

Hi Leute, 

ich habe mir den Samsung C34F791 (VA Panel) gekauft nachdem ich vorher einen LG 29UM67P (IPS) hatte. 

Nun sieht das Bild so aus als ob ein Grauschleier über dem Monitor liegt.  Dadurch wirkt der Kontrast deutlich niedriger als vorher. Eigentlich dachte ich, dass VA Monitore den größeren Kontrast haben. 

Laut Samsung ist der Monitor werkskalibriert. Das Datenblatt kann ich später hochladen.

Der Farbraum im NVIDIA Treiber steht auf voll.

Wenn ich nun in den Farbeinstellungen das Gamma von 1,0 auf 0,8 sieht es ähnlich aus wie auf dem IPS. War der einfach schlecht kalibriert?  Auf meinem Handy ähnelt es mehr dem LG (hat ebenfalls einen IPS-Bildschirm).

Habt ihr Ideen, wie ich überprüfen kann, was richtig ist oder wo der Fehler liegt?

Danke!


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2017)

Wie hast du den angeschlossen?
Den Farbraum meinst du so?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (24. November 2017)

Genau das meine ich. 

Via Displayport mit dem beigelegten Kabel.

Es sieht ähnlich aus wie auf diesem Bild im linken Bereich, allerdings nicht so extrem. 
https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon...-4511-8d2e-eb3f8881b7e4.jpg._CB522314272_.jpg


----------



## PCGH_Manu (24. November 2017)

Was sagt denn der Kontrastregler im OSD? Grau wirkt das Bild oft, wenn Kontrast zu niedrig bei zu hoher Helligkeit eingestellt ist. In der Regel sollte ein Kontrast zwischen 50-80 % am besten sein.


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2017)

Guck mal im OSD des Monitors, ob du ne Einstellung zum Schwarzwert findest.
VA ist normalerweise ne Ecke besser beim Schwarzwert gegenüber IPS.


----------



## 0ssi (24. November 2017)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Eigentlich dachte ich, dass VA Monitore den größeren Kontrast haben.


Naja da gibt es auch Unterschiede. Prad kommt beim C34F791 auf 2146:1 und wenn man bedenkt, daß ein Eizo FG2412 dagegen 4100:1 schafft kann man sich ja denken wo das Problem liegt.
Ich habe einen Lenovo Y27G mit VA Panel und das sieht aus wie TN vor 5 Jahren. Aktuelle TN und IPS sind noch schlimmer. Hier gab es mal einen guten Vergleichsthread zwischen TN und IPS.


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2017)

Dann machst du was falsch, wenn dein VA aussieht wie ein TN.


----------



## 0ssi (24. November 2017)

Nicht ich sondern die Hersteller ... hier sieht man den Unterschied sehr gut. Im Eizo war früher ein Sharp Panel 
Farben und Farbtiefe sind natürlich ok aber für den Gesamteindruck zählen auch Ausleuchtung und Schwarzwert.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (24. November 2017)

Mein LG hat laut Datenblatt nur 1000:1, also definitiv weniger Kontrast auf dem Papier.

Zum OSD: Die Helligkeit ist bei 50, der Kontrast bei 60, eine spezielle Einstellung für den Schwarzwert gibt es nicht.


----------



## 0ssi (24. November 2017)

Helligkeit 50 hört sich hoch an also zumindest für dunkle Umgebung. Bei den meisten Monitoren ist es nach einer Kalibrierung nur 25.
Ich denke was du als Grauschleier empfindest ist einfach stand der Technik bei LCD/LED. Wir entfernen ist wieder weg vom Optimum.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (24. November 2017)

Der LG liegt auch bei Helligkeit 50.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (24. November 2017)

Jeder Monitor hat ne andere Helligkeitsspanne. Daher können beide durchaus unterschiedlich hell sein, wenn sie beide auf 50 % stehen.

Schon mal die Windows-Bildschirmkalibrierung durchgeführt? Am Gamma-Regler dort kannst du die Farbdarstellung etwas satter machen.


----------



## 0ssi (24. November 2017)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Der LG liegt auch bei Helligkeit 50.


Stell mal beide auf 0 und vergleiche die Helligkeit. Früher konnte man Monitore deutlich weiter runterregeln. Der Samsung geht laut Prad "nur" bis 65cd/m² Grundhelligkeit.
Es kann also sein, daß 50 beim LG nur 25 beim Samsung entspricht. Bedenke auch, daß VA eine schlechtere Blickwinkelstabilität hat als IPS also solltest du genau mittig sein.


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Nicht ich sondern die Hersteller ... hier sieht man den Unterschied sehr gut. Im Eizo war früher ein Sharp Panel
> Farben und Farbtiefe sind natürlich ok aber für den Gesamteindruck zählen auch Ausleuchtung und Schwarzwert.


Warum sollte ich mir ein Video angucken, ich hab den FG2421 selber gehabt.
Klar ist bei dem der Schwarzwert besser, aber er ist auch ne ganze Ecke langsamer.
VA wurde schneller, dafür hat man einen schlechteren Kontrast.
Aber er ein moderner VA seiht bestimmt nicht aus wie ein TN.


----------



## 0ssi (24. November 2017)

Stimmt sieht teilweise sogar schlechter aus also in Sachen gleichmäßige Ausleuchtung ist aber bestimmt meine Schuld.


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2017)

Jap, wessen sonst?
Wir wissen doch mittlerweile, dass du Dinge anders wahrnimmst.

Edit:
Aber das Problem hat sich ja eh erledigt.


----------



## FranzFerdinand69 (25. November 2017)

Stell mal die Farbtemperatur auf warm1,dann ist dein Grauschleier beim CF791 weg.

Hab ihn hier im Vergleich zum LG29 UM 57 stehen.Die Farben beim IPS Panel sind homogener,aber mit der Einstellung kann der Samsung absolut mithalten.
Mit der Einstellung Normal zu warm1 ändert sich der Kontrast etwas nach unten,aber das Gesamtbild wird farblich eher like IPS.
Gamma Settings unbedingt auf Mode1 belassen,da man sonst den vorhandenen color-shift noch intensiver war nimmt.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (25. November 2017)

FranzFerdinand69 schrieb:


> Stell mal die Farbtemperatur auf warm1,dann ist dein Grauschleier beim CF791 weg.
> 
> Hab ihn hier im Vergleich zum LG29 UM 57 stehen.Die Farben beim IPS Panel sind homogener,aber mit der Einstellung kann der Samsung absolut mithalten.
> Mit der Einstellung Normal zu warm1 ändert sich der Kontrast etwas nach unten,aber das Gesamtbild wird farblich eher like IPS.
> Gamma Settings unbedingt auf Mode1 belassen,da man sonst den vorhandenen color-shift noch intensiver war nimmt.



Danke für den Tipp! Aber das änder nichts an meinem Problem, da die Temperatur ok ist und an sich schon wärmer als der LG (zumindest meiner).

Ich habe jetzt beide noch mal mit Windows kalibriert. Der Samsung sieht in etwa gleich aus, allerdings ist der LG etwas heller geworden (wobei ein Unterschied immer noch sichtbar ist), was mich vermuten lässt, dass letzterer einfach nicht gut eingestellt ist.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (29. November 2017)

Update: Wenn ich das Monitorprofil von Samsung einstelle und PHotoshop starte, erhalte ich eine Fehlermeldung, dass das Monitorprofil defekt ist und ich den Monitor erneut kalibrieren soll. Ignoriere ich das und öffne ein Bild, erschienen Blautöne eher Lila. Rot und Grün sehen, soweit ich das Beurteilen kann, ok aus.


----------

